# CM Punk,Long or Short Hair?



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Both:gun:.


----------



## Youre wrong (Feb 25, 2011)

Short, but the way he had it before he started slicking it back.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Jesus Punk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I would fuck him with long, short or no hair.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I liked him with the spiky hair.


----------



## antoine (Feb 7, 2005)

both ways is fine


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

I honestly like his current look. He looks like more of a serious main eventer than he did with the long hair


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

The long hair is the iconic CM Punk image to me, though his current style is okay too. The short hair was best when it was spiky with the yellow highlights though.


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

Shorter hair is the way to go


----------



## Mot (Aug 7, 2011)

Jimmy King 09 said:


> I honestly like his current look. He looks like more of a serious main eventer than he did with the long hair


This. Most will argue that the long hair is legendary CM Punk I've always thought it looked better short. Especially in the slicked back way he has it now.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jesus Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The long hair looks better, but the short hair isn't a detriment to him. 

Its not Ziggler who they had get a buzz cut and it looked so awful that they went back to getting back the old look almost immediately.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*cough*whofuckingcares*cough*


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Short. Just because he looks more serious.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wait........what?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Short, he just looks cooler. I didn't really like the Jesus Christ ripoff when he was in SES :lmao*


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

I prefer long, but short is more professional and face of the company like.


----------



## InTheColemine (May 11, 2011)

I like the shorter hair, makes him look more like cole.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

The slicked back hair is my favorite. He looks like a main eventer.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Long hair, but before he grew the Jesus beard during his SES days.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I loved the blonde long hair from IWA-MS, but the short hair, he can pull it off. And the Jesus Punk, probably my favorite heel character in this decade (aside from Muhammad Hassan). Had it been the Attitude Era, and he does that character, he would cause so much hatred, would have been incredible.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

buffalochipster said:


> I loved the blonde long hair from IWA-MS, but the short hair, he can pull it off. And the Jesus Punk, probably my favorite heel character in this decade (aside from Muhammad Hassan). *Had it been the Attitude Era, and he does that character, he would cause so much hatred, would have been incredible*.


Ironically, the SES angle was probably the closest thing to the Attitude era WWE has had in years. Everything about it screamed PG-13.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

His slicked back, maffioso-esque hair looks way more badass, tbh.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Short, he just looks more serious to me with it like that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Come on people, he's one of the biggest stars in professional wrestling today, right now. I hardly think the matter of his _hair_ is of any importance.

Now, the real question is, when's he gonna go back to wearing basketball shorts?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ROH look


----------



## cenarko98 (Aug 6, 2011)

i thik cm sucks loks very bad n shud go back to long so we no see his face anymor


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

with long hair, he looked like a youngie

short hair is awesome


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Punk can't pull off short hair that well IMO, course I'll probably get flamed for saying something negative about Punk, but I seriously think he should grow his hair out again


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

medium.. something like now.

but he needs to borrow barret or del rio's wax.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Long hairs


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought this forum is where you discuss wrestling not hair cuts ... fpalm


----------



## Motherboy (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, Punk needs slick back Frank Castle/Evil Peter Petrelli in "Heroes" hair. When I think of CM Punk, though, I still picture long hair. Out of everything I've seen, I prefer that the most. But I like where he's going right now. I have a good feeling about CM Punk's hair. This is getting weird.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It doesn't matter, but I think his current look is the best.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wrestling... not gay at all.


As for the question at hand...I really couldn't care less. My attraction to his looks really has nothing to do with my enjoyment of his character. *


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I really couldn't care less. My attraction to his looks really has nothing to do with my enjoyment of his character. *


This ... exactly!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

buffalochipster said:


> I loved the blonde long hair from IWA-MS, but the short hair, he can pull it off. And the Jesus Punk, probably my favorite heel character in this decade (aside from Muhammad Hassan). Had it been the Attitude Era, and he does that character, he would cause so much hatred, would have been incredible.


I went to a houseshow last year and serioulsy the boos were so loud he could not speak.

I prefir his hair slicked back, looks cooler that way.


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

I really couldn't care if he came out with a traffic cone on his head as long as he put on a great show.


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually both, but I like his current look.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That look was super hot...


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

CM Punk when he had longer hair, he was actually pretty good, longer hair but with no beard, CM Punk with his ECW look when he had long hair but no beard


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Short.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

One of the few to look better with short hair


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Short, definitely.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I didn't think he was 'cool' when he had a buzzcut, but he pretty much pulls off every look he's had so far. I think it looks like he is growing his hair out again, slicking it back is just part of the process.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks like a pimp with that DeNiro style.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

The current style is amazing. Just needs the stache back.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Short spikey hair, sorta like when he took over Nexus.


----------



## The Awesome Punk (Apr 30, 2011)

Short is awesome, but i prefer Long (without the beard)


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

He can pull off both.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

im liking his shorter hair


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Short, definitely. I wasn't a fan of that gothic/punk look he had when he debuted.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Either way looks legit. His slicked back hair and Jesus look was the best though.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

He rocks them both.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Short gomina hair with creepy mustache= win


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Short, but not slicked.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao, this.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

TheLadderMatch said:


> :lmao, this.


nice! Almost forgot this one.
Damn he was so funny back then


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

AMxPunk said:


> I honestly liked him with long hair better,But that's just me


Infact edit that, I would be outnumbered by a million Punk dickriders.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I like it how it is now short and slicked back. It fits in with his anti hero don't give a fuck say what I want persona at the moment


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

no ****?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

BKelly237 said:


> no ****?


Yes ****


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Short Hair


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I think it was best when he'd just come back to do commentary. Looked more youthful. But out of now and shoulder-length, now.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Long hair


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EDIT ~ stupid computer


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess you get used to something after a while, so the short hair is fine with me. Didn't care for the blond highlights, though.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He looks alot better with short hair.


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

Short all the way.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I liked his long hairs better


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I would fuck him with long, short or no hair.


HAWT.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Has he had the most transformations ever in terms of looks? 

- Normal long hair look 
- SES Beard/Chest Hair
- Masked
- Bald
- Buzzcut with Beard
- Spiked highlights (Early Nexus)
- Slicked Back

And he also bleached it one night back in 2010 which never made it to TV. That's a LOT of looks. He's only been in WWE for 5 years.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Short. no slick back. That shit makes him look like Waylon Mercy.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's see:


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

I like either really.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

normaly i would say short hair since i aint a big fan of the long ass hair but i gota say he pulled the l ong hair off very well


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> Has he had the most transformations ever in terms of looks?
> 
> - Normal long hair look
> - SES Beard/Chest Hair
> ...


That's not even counting his multiple different hairstyles as an indie wrestler.


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

I wish he went back to the short spike hair that he had when he became the leader of Nexus. 
He looked incredibly badass


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

He really need to go back to this look.


Sorry for the double post I didnt see the above pictures


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

His current look.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

His SES look and new nexus were his 2 best ones


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZFUvmBfGyA

HHH does not approve.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

short


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

I'm a big believer in a superstar's appearance (not just solely muscles), and my vote is for this look.

All. Day. Long.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Short hair makes him look tougher which helps him since he's a smaller guy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> His current look.


This



HorsemenTerritory said:


> I'm a big believer in a superstar's appearance (not just solely muscles), and my vote is for this look.
> 
> All. Day. Long.


And this, him with short hair makes him seem more legit tough, along with the attitude. Sort of like how Kurt cut his hair, seemed like less of a immature Olympic gold medalist.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Short Hair.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

His current style is great.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Short Spiked hair > Long Hair > Slicked back > Jesus


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Slicked Short Hair


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Short spiky hair that he had when he was commentating to around Jan of 2011, before he started slicking it back.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I have long hair myself, and I find long hair better in general, the Jesus look made him stand out but he looks fine with short hair aswell. He appeared bulkier to me with longer hair too.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He looked like a fucking hobo with long hair, so short hair


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Both short looks.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

I like his spikey hair.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Youre wrong said:


> Short, but the way he had it before he started slicking it back.


This.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Jesus look was cool, But I like the slicked back a little more.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I hated the long hair look. That neo-hippie look is so passe. He looks way cooler with short hair, especially when its spiked a bit and not slicked back.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Short, the long hair didn't suit him


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Jesus hair. 

I have it too.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Long summer of Punk style


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Long hair better


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

I like his current look.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

With his current look he looks like a real man.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the short hair for a face. Or he needs to grow his Jesus har back and get a Henry Rollins beard.


Long hair definitely suits him more though. Short hair just makes him look like Solid Snake/Christian Bale


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

His long hair looks is easilly better for me personally. I thought he looked pretty awesome with the long hair and more of a heelish look. I'm not a fan of his short slicked back hair but it does his fit his babyface turn and overall character so I guess it works. For those who are saying long hair made him look like a bum well he still gets called out for looking like a bum. He's always pretty scrubby but that's what made the long hair natural for me.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Spikey. Slicked back doesn't work with his hair type. Especially when it flies all over the place during a match my girlfriend comments on it every week.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Long hair or short hair when it was spiked/much shorter than it is now before he started slicking it back. When he first had short hair it suited him well, just like his long hair but his hair now is horrible.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

He looks like a girl either way.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Long hair. Current short hair looks nauseatingly greasy. Looks like a hobo either way though.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This one, followed by long hair


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Stone cold LOOK Was one Badass look


----------

